# Adobe Photoshop 7.0 Not Working



## RafHasPirrahnas (Sep 12, 2007)

I have Adobe Photoshop 7.0 and it's not working, it could be cause by a number of things I've heard; maybe even somethings I have done :sigh:. The thing is, I'm too broke to afford the software however I was given a break when my friend's father brought home a free copy and let me use it (my friend's father is an architect so it makes sense) to install on my computer. Not too long ago I had a problem with that computer where I lost my Windows XP OS on that comp's HDD. Instead of restoring the OS on that HDD (because of all the valuable data and whatnot stored in it), I am using it as a slave drive on my other computer that runs on Vista so that I can access that data. In my situation, it is not as simple as removing and then reinstalling Photoshop because I do not have the software disc (it apparently just disappeared from my house according to my parents and siblings). I get a message whenever I try to open it through Vista, or even another Master Drive running XP, saying "Could not complete your request because of missing or invalid personalization information." I would like to know if there is anyway possible to correct this problem without having to resort to a re installation procedure. I have a lot of work to get done and I can't without Photoshop. Any help is greatly appreciated. And I'm sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong place, it's the only place that made sense to post my dilemma in.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Sorry about the problem, but we can't support software that isn't legally licensed :sigh:


----------

